# allez new to me



## aloonda (Jul 28, 2012)

had velocity wheels put on due to my size and tendency to thrash things

love the bike, first time to use clips, love that too!









does anyone know what kind of single armed seatpost rack would fit correctly on this bike?
I tried one at the store but it was bent at the wrong angle and was made more for a mountain bike with much steeper angle for a seatpost 

need a seatpost rack to do a short commute with--don't want to use a backpack


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Some choices:
TransIt Seatpost Rack - Bike Racks

TransIt Pannier Seatpost Rack - Bike Racks

Delta Post Porter Rack - Bike Racks

Delta Post Haste Rack - Bike Racks

Ascent Seatpost Rack with Quick Release - Bike Racks

Not all are recommended for use with CF seat posts and some post weight limits.

Nice bike, BTW..


----------



## aloonda (Jul 28, 2012)

got the lights for commuting, and this thing hauls butt

thanks!
love it


----------



## aloonda (Jul 28, 2012)

ok

does anyone know what the largest size tire width is for one of these? I have killed three tubes with pinch flats in less than 5 miles. I am a 6'5 295lb ex college football player that runs half marathons etc.

The bike came with 700x23 tires. I got the rims to deal with my size, didn't even think of, nor did the lbs talk with me about the tires at all. If I can't figure out something where I can stay on the road instead of changing tubes all the dang time I will have to return the bike.

I know, lose some weight etc. I am over 40 years old, and still at playing weight, I am not getting down much lower than this, I already have a mountain bike, but eating miles on that just sucks (three days of Ragbrai on a 29er mountain bike)

I love riding the road bike. I hate changing tubes.

Advice?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

aloonda said:


> ok
> 
> does anyone know what the largest size tire width is for one of these? I have killed three tubes with pinch flats in less than 5 miles. I am a 6'5 295lb ex college football player that runs half marathons etc.
> 
> ...


Making a few assumptions (the tires are installed properly, run at the proper pressures and are in fact pinch flatting) I'd recommend running the largest tires you can fit - most likely 25c's, but possibly a 28c at the rear. Another member may be able to verify that.

Best bet is to visit your LBS, discuss your situation and have them recommend a couple of tires. 

Here's a tire pressure guide, but at your weight you'd go with max pressure listed on the sidewalls.
Michelin Bicycle USA - A better way forward®


----------



## aloonda (Jul 28, 2012)

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/tire-sizing.html

my wheels are 19mm wide
the lbs put 23mm wide tires on

sheldon brown makes it seem as if the lowest width I should put on those is 28mm to then make that work with my size ?

hmm

it looks like 28mm would fit on the bike,, at least width wise---this is some complicated stuff


----------



## aloonda (Jul 28, 2012)

http://www.urbancyclist.com/choosing-tireshttp://www.urbancyclist.com/choosing-tires

hmm
the soma's are listed at being able to go up to 145psi

maybe those?
thick sidewall to keep from pinch flats?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

aloonda said:


> Tire Sizing Systems
> 
> my wheels are 19mm wide
> the lbs put 23mm wide tires on
> ...


I'd be surprised if 28c's would fit on the Allez's fork. _Maybe_ at the rear. 

If you're measuring your rim width correctly, I agree that you may be running a too narrow tire on the Velocity's, but am not familiar with them so can't say for sure.

I think your best bet is to go back to your LBS and discuss your situation with them. Even going to a 25c and running them at max inflation may resolve the pinch flatting.


----------



## aloonda (Jul 28, 2012)

thanks pj

heading back to the lbs as soon as I can


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

25c will definitely fit... might have to use force to clear the brakes when you install a wheel with the tire inflated....

28c? Not sure.. brakes will definitely need to be adjusted though


----------



## aloonda (Jul 28, 2012)

I will see if I can get the brakes changed to fit what fits in the frame. Hope it works.


----------



## aloonda (Jul 28, 2012)

what should the expectations be for my lbs in dealing with this? I expressed concern about the wheels after reading about that issue here, but didn't really get any input/guidance whatever from them about the tires?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

aloonda said:


> what should the expectations be for my lbs in dealing with this? I expressed concern about the wheels after reading about that issue here, but didn't really get any input/guidance whatever from them about the tires?


If you've measured rim width correctly, you'll most likely have no problem mounting 25c and definitely not 28c tires on those rims. The main restriction isn't going to be your rims, but the largest tire width the Allez can accommodate.

BTW, if you go with larger width tires you don't have to change your brakes. When removing the wheel, you'll just need to ensure that there's enough space between the pads and the tire to get it past them for removal. A minor inconvenience, IMO.


----------



## aloonda (Jul 28, 2012)

put some 28mm gatorskins on it,
won't get to truly test it out until this weekend
just a quick half mile around the area of the lbs and I think I like em!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

aloonda said:


> put some 28mm gatorskins on it,
> won't get to truly test it out until this weekend
> just a quick half mile around the area of the lbs and I think I like em!


Great! I'm surprised 28c's fit your fork, but don't fight success! 

Gatorskins are nice tires. Let us know how the weekend ride goes.


----------



## aloonda (Jul 28, 2012)

went great, twenty miles--no flats!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

aloonda said:


> went great, twenty miles--no flats!


:thumbsup:


----------



## RoadBoy1 (Oct 1, 2011)

tednugent said:


> 25c will definitely fit... might have to use force to clear the brakes when you install a wheel with the tire inflated....
> 
> 28c? Not sure.. brakes will definitely need to be adjusted though


There should be no adjusting of the brakes at all. That's why quick release were invented.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

RoadBoy1 said:


> There should be no adjusting of the brakes at all. That's why quick release were invented.


Even with the "quick release"... the way the brakes are set up, in relation to the braking surface of the rim, 25c will not be easily removed like a 23c tire. I know this from experience.... one from having a Secteur myself, and second, putting my wheelset on a comparable Allez


----------



## aloonda (Jul 28, 2012)

twenty more miles, no issues----wheels may need a look as they seem not true--but that is to be expected

i really dig riding road bikes

avgd 14mph which was good for me


----------



## aloonda (Jul 28, 2012)

thanks for all the help here btw


----------



## VanillaEps (Aug 26, 2012)

Love that color scheme. Enjoy!


----------

